# TopFin 46 Gallon Bowfront Brace



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm looking to set up a low tech planted tank using a TopFin 46 Gallon Bowfront that I recently purchased from PetSmart.

I've been reading around about properly lighting this tank. I'll probably end up going with either the Glo 36" 2x39W or something similar to the lighting in Hyzer's post "Inexpensive Hanging T5HO."

The tank will very definitely NOT have CO2 to start, but maybe in a few months if I get the funds and find a need for it.

So, the question that comes to mind here is about the tank's two-inch wide brace across the top rim. How much of a shadow is this going to create? Will it create more of a shadow with the lights raised higher above the tank?

How vital is this brace going to be anyway? I see Aqueon's 46 Gallon Bowfront does not use a brace, though the bow itself seems a lot more shallow in the picture than my tank.

Could I remove the brace safely?

How about cutting it out and replacing it with a strip of something that is clear? Lexan or something similar.

Could I remove the entire top rim safely? My guess is, no.

Should I not even bother and just return the tank anyway? I've heard some rumblings about TopFin's quality and I'm not very excited about the brace to begin with. I haven't done anything with the tank yet, so it's still brand new. Silicone looks good and not sloppy either. No chips or scratches that I can see. I haven't filled it up yet. I saw it on sale at Petsmart for a good price, so I grabbed it without much research.

I planned on building a stand for it following hydrophyte's industrial style stand and I've been thinking I should build the stand to accommodate GLA's 91-L so that I could upgrade in the future.

I could use some expert advice on this brace/light situation and some opinions as well. The rimless looks very attractive to me, but I would have to save up another $125-150 to get it. It would probably look freakin sweet on the industrial style stand, too. Oh man, now I'm going even further into indecision.

I bugged my wife for months about what kind of tank I should get. So now I bought one and I'm thinking about returning it...heh.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a 46 Gallon Bowfront that I bought from Petsmart so, it's probably a Topfin. I have a 4x39 watt T5HO Nova Extreme light that I use only 2 bulbs with. I use pressurized CO2 and 2 bulbs is still plenty of light and I get rather quick plant growth, weekly trimmings etc... I do not use the glass top, I think the glass and hinge probably blocked more light than the cross brace. I do not notice any shadow from the cross brace so I don't think it's a problem. I would not advise cutting it off. I wouldn't bother replacing it.

If I were to do it over again though, I would get a 40 gallon breeder, or a 50 gallon breeder or maybe a 65 gallon. Something rectangular and 18 inches wide.

78 watts of T5HO lighting might still be too much for non CO2. You might inquire if the ballast in your lighting choice will fire with only one bulb in it until you get CO2.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You're going to need pressurized CO2 ASAP if you put T5HO over this tank.

If you don't want to go with CO2, I recommend getting a Coralife T5NO instead. Then if you do later upgrade to CO2, you can just add another one and double up- the fixtures are narrow enough that there's room to do that, plus 4x bulbs will give you better back-to-front light coverage.

Here's my 46bow under that fixture, no CO2 or ferts:


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

hbosman said:


> I have a 46 Gallon Bowfront that I bought from Petsmart so, it's probably a Topfin. I have a 4x39 watt T5HO Nova Extreme light that I use only 2 bulbs with. I use pressurized CO2 and 2 bulbs is still plenty of light and I get rather quick plant growth, weekly trimmings etc... I do not use the glass top, I think the glass and hinge probably blocked more light than the cross brace. I do not notice any shadow from the cross brace so I don't think it's a problem. I would not advise cutting it off. I wouldn't bother replacing it.
> 
> If I were to do it over again though, I would get a 40 gallon breeder, or a 50 gallon breeder or maybe a 65 gallon. Something rectangular and 18 inches wide.
> 
> 78 watts of T5HO lighting might still be too much for non CO2. You might inquire if the ballast in your lighting choice will fire with only one bulb in it until you get CO2.


I was wondering about that glass cover...probably wasn't going to use it, though.

Yea, I'm thinking this purchase was not the best idea. I'm fairly sure I can return. That GLA 91-L is looking more and more attractive. Never had a rimless that big and it makes me a bit nervous. I suppose these guys with huge tanks can attest that they're stable enough.

I'll have to rethink the lighting now that you mention it though. I can't really raise the light above the tank as I'll be able to see the bulb while sitting on the couch and that glare will drive me crazy I'm sure.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> You're going to need pressurized CO2 ASAP if you put T5HO over this tank.
> 
> If you don't want to go with CO2, I recommend getting a Coralife T5NO instead. Then if you do later upgrade to CO2, you can just add another one and double up- the fixtures are narrow enough that there's room to do that, plus 4x bulbs will give you better back-to-front light coverage.


Thanks for the tip and the picture...I can see the shadow I was worried about right at the top of the photo!! Not what I want to see, but I'm glad I could see it before I set this tank up.

As for the lighting, I'm going to do some more research. I'd rather not have to have two fixtures so the cheap DIY option I mentioned above isn't going to work either. I'm aiming for a minimal AND low tech tank and all those cords...yuck...

I'll keep in mind future upgrades to CO2 as well.

I'll get back to this when I have more data about lights. For now I'll probably just start working on returning the tank I bought.


----------

